# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Peppers how hot will you go?

## hayshaker

I recently found 2 pepper varietys 1,the trinidad scorpion and 2, the ghost pepper.
if you are familiar with the scoville heat scale, the trinidad scorpion tops the scale
at nearly 2,000,000 shu,s. which puts it in the ballpark of military grade CS Gas.
the Ghost pepper is a little less.it is said the scorpion peper will create blisters in the mouth if eaten.
so what do you do with a pepper so hot ?

----------


## hunter63

You sit back and watch some one else eat it....Then laugh at them.

I like my peppers, but also like a taste....not just HOT.
Getting so I have been backing off on them these days....or so it seems.

----------


## Rick

Hungarian Wax or Jalapeno is about as hot I go so about 10k on the scale.

----------


## wilderness medic

Straight peppers or used in cooking? Straight I won't go past Habanero. Cooked, ghost peppers in a dish like curry. Mmm...

----------


## madmax

> You sit back and watch some one else eat it....Then laugh at them.
> 
> I like my peppers, but also like a taste....not just HOT.
> Getting so I have been backing off on them these days....or so it seems.


This is right on for me too.

----------


## hunter63

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## el-amigo

> Hungarian Wax (...)


Ooo! That's good! Not too hot, but good.

----------


## hayshaker

for cooking i prefer Tabbago seasoning peppers,hot lemmon,scotch bonnet and habanero.

----------


## Lamewolf

Black pepper and sweet peppers is all I'll do - don't like hot at all.

----------


## Grizz123

I love them all, the hotter the better but I also enjoy the sweet peppers. They all get used in cooking or salsa and if used properly, have very different flavors. Used improperly and you get blisters in your mouth or anyplace else they touch.

----------


## pete lynch

WhenI make a pot of chili, it has one chipolte and a tbs of adobo sauce for flavor- not heat. Anything over that, for me, is a p1$$in' contest.  :Laugh:

----------


## hayshaker

gosh almost forgot guaillo and mole peppers dried for sauces when doing a pork dish or tamales.
jalapenos and anchos for stuffing and grilling.

----------


## Batch

I eat hot stuff. I use Dave's gourmet Ghost Pepper Sauce like ketchup on food. I can easily eat a teaspoon full of it alone. But, folks that say they eat hot stuff put a couple drops on their food and throw it away. It's the way I grew up. 

I have only eaten 2 ghost peppers. I took my time eating them. LOL

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## RangerXanatos

The last I knew, Carolina Reaper was the hottest pepper to date. I looked into buying some put I could only find seeds to grow your own. I was interested in getting a few grown peppers to try in chilli and one to maybe take a nibble of. When people see me eating hot and spicy food with wonder I tell them its just to get rid of the parasites.

 Sometimes I'll eat ice cream right afterwards to cool down any burning when it exits. It works that way doesn't it?  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

Dairy helps.....or Fruit....peppers are alkaline.......fruit is acidic.

----------


## Batch

> The last I knew, Carolina Reaper was the hottest pepper to date. I looked into buying some put I could only find seeds to grow your own. I was interested in getting a few grown peppers to try in chilli and one to maybe take a nibble of. When people see me eating hot and spicy food with wonder I tell them its just to get rid of the parasites.
> 
>  Sometimes I'll eat ice cream right afterwards to cool down any burning when it exits. It works that way doesn't it?


Different sauces and foods react different. But, after burn shouldn't be an after thought. LOL

----------


## Winnie

> You sit back and watch some one else eat it....Then laugh at them.
> 
> I like my peppers, but also like a taste....not just HOT.
> Getting so I have been backing off on them these days....or so it seems.


Ditto. I love the Chilli flavour, but not so much the heat.

----------


## canid

I usually draw the line somewhere in the neighborhood of Habanero (which I find to be a wonderful compromise given the fruitiness and complexity of their flavor) but I'll go hotter at times. I have a jar of ghost chilies infused in rum and just dipping a drop of it in fairly intense.

Hunter: Chilies _are_ fruit, so that's not boding well for your theory. Milk and anything else fatty is certainly the ticket though.

----------


## hayshaker

i like the rum idea dark or light? and what would be the proper vinegar/water mixture for
pickeling the peppers?

----------


## canid

Kraken (an overproof dark spiced rum, for those who aren't familiar with it). A buddy made it. There's further spices infused in it as well; bay leaf, black peppercorns).

I'll tell you, after a couple of years they don't look great in the bottle anymore, but they haven't hurt me yet and the etoh is still very high so I suspect it's just enzymatic action.

For pickling I think the point is just to get above a minimum acidity, so it might vary depending on the vinegar used.

----------


## canid

Some remarks on Scoville ratings from my understanding:

1.) It is often very subjective, based on the (often non)consensus of of experienced chiliheads by comparison with other chilies they eat/have eaten from memory.

2.) claims are generally based on the maxima. Growers, breeders and etc. will tend to want other chiliheads to try their hottest chilies from their best crops, particularly when promoting a variety for it's heat.

3.) the heat for a given variety varies widely, and will overlap substantially.

With this in mind, your bhut jolokia may be hotter than my carolina reaper, or as comparatively mild as my habanero, from one specimen or season to another.

----------


## hunter63

> I usually draw the line somewhere in the neighborhood of Habanero (which I find to be a wonderful compromise given the fruitiness and complexity of their flavor) but I'll go hotter at times. I have a jar of ghost chilies infused in rum and just dipping a drop of it in fairly intense.
> 
> Hunter: Chilies _are_ fruit, so that's not boding well for your theory. Milk and anything else fatty is certainly the ticket though.


They may be a fruit, and I guess I should have been more specific....... but the burning sensation is caused by Capsaicin which is an alkaline oil.
Not a theory, just basic chemistry.

http://chemistry.about.com/b/2014/03...op-burning.htm

Quote>
Drink Acid
No, I'm not talking about sulfuric acid or anything like that, but if you follow the hot peppers with an acidic food or drink you can neutralize some of the activity of the alkaline capsaicinoid.

Good choices include cold lemonade, a lemon or lime, orange juice, anything tomato-based, or drinking milk (which is acidic)

Do Dairy
Milk, yogurt, and sour cream are acidic, which helps to combat the burning. The milk protein called casein acts as a natural detergent, breaking up the capsaicin. Many dairy products also contain fat which can help to dissolve the capsaicin. To get the most benefit from dairy, go for an acidic product that contains fat. In other words, sour cream or ice cream will help you more than skim milk.
<quote.

Before the interweb......
This was told to me by a farmer that ate the hot peppers he grew.....and sorta gave me some tips'.
Another secret is to not let the peppers touch your lips....put all the way in the month....and have a lemon/lime, or orange handy....Seems to work.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> They may be a fruit, but the burning sensation is caused by Capsaicin which is an alkaline oil.
> 
> http://chemistry.about.com/b/2014/03...op-burning.htm
> 
> This was told to me by a farmer that ate the hot peppers he grew.....and sorta gave me some tips'.
> Another secret is to m not let the peppers touch your lips....put all the way in the month....and have a lemon/lime, or orange handy....Seems to work.


The seeds also contain more capsaicin than the flesh of the pepper. Removing the seeds will tone down the heat when adding peppers to foods.

----------


## Batch

The capsaicin is most concentrated in the ribs that hold the seeds. Not in the seeds. I think when people seed the peppers they remove that inner most portion of the pepper as well and that is why so many people think that the seeds are hot. 

If you carefully remove just the seeds and then try a seed first and then the rib right next to it. You will see that the rib is the hottest.

The walls of a habenero were measured at 3,914. The placenta that the seeds are held by measured 62,866. The seeds 2,280.

http://cooking.stackexchange.com/que...i-chile-pepper




> The heat from a chile pepper is concentrated in the interior veins or ribs near the seed heart, not in the seeds as is commonly believed (the seeds taste extra hot because they are in close contact with the hot veins).


http://www.cosmicchile.com/xdpy/kb/c...per-facts.html

----------


## RangerXanatos

> The capsaicin is most concentrated in the ribs that hold the seeds. Not in the seeds. I think when people seed the peppers they remove that inner most portion of the pepper as well and that is why so many people think that the seeds are hot. 
> 
> If you carefully remove just the seeds and then try a seed first and then the rib right next to it. You will see that the rib is the hottest.
> 
> The walls of a habenero were measured at 3,914. The placenta that the seeds are held by measured 62,866. The seeds 2,280.
> 
> http://cooking.stackexchange.com/que...i-chile-pepper
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction.  Learn something new everyday.

----------


## canid

I was badly disappointed by Freebird today. Everybody has been suggesting I try their habanero sauce which is alleged to be 'much, much hotter' than their death sauce. I suppose it sort of is, at around twice the heat. It's also not very flavorful apart from the heat. Nearly no fruity or floral character for which I absolutely love habaneros normally, really not much more than vinegar, sugar and heat. I told the girl I usually get about 6 times that amount of death sauce and she assured me that I was still certainly going to die. Major disappointment on two fronts.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Where do you guys find these hot sauces? Granted I live in a small town, but I never see anywhere that has this much variety of hot sauces. I LOVE the chipotle tobasco sauce and I just happened upon it at chipotle grill out of town. Never went back to the restraunt but have bought a lot of the sauce since. 1.5 gallons of the stuff plus all of the small bottles before the big containers.

----------


## canid

I tend to find sauces via a couple of friends' recommendations or from various chiliheads on youtube.

Much of the variety of the really good sauces would require me to order online, though import places like cost plus world market carry a wider variety than the supermarkets do.

I used to eat at a burrito place in Chico that had an entire wall of shelves with a lifetime of sauce varieties.

----------


## canid

I have this one on my christmas list:

btw: when this guy says 'puke warning' what he means is don't watch the video if you don't want to see (or have to fast forward past) him getting sick.

----------


## Rick

The worst thing in the world is trying to de-seed Jalapeno's for freezing. After you cut the first one the capsaisin becomes an aerosol and floats in the air. Trying to breath is next impossible. I learned long ago that glove are mandatory equipment. Capsaisin in a cuticle burns for days.

----------


## hunter63

> The worst thing in the world is trying to de-seed Jalapeno's for freezing. After you cut the first one the capsaisin becomes an aerosol and floats in the air. Trying to breath is next impossible. I learned long ago that glove are mandatory equipment. Capsaisin in a cuticle burns for days.


Get your bathroom breaks done BRFORE processing your peppers......and make the sauce OUTSIDE on the picnic table.

Don't use baby food jars with metal covers for completed hot sauce....

Just sayin'..........

----------


## crashdive123

A friend makes some of the best tasting hot sauces I have had.  He said that when he does, gloves and respirator are a must.

----------


## Rick

"What are you doing?"
"Cleaning peppers."

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

They sell Dave's Insanity Ghost Pepper at Target.

We used to make a habanero mustard sauce that we brushed on chicken and grilled. For some reason grilling the sauce made it relatively tame. Just a nice tangy fruity flavor.

My daughter decided to make them at her home and she didn't wear gloves. Her hands burned so bad that she cried for an hour. Definitely should wear gloves.

I have rubbed my eye after several hand washings with soap and still got burned. I use denatured alcohol and then soap. Seems to work to get the oil off.

----------


## hayshaker

i saw a guy puke once imediately after biting into a mouse **** pepper another name is bird pepper.
i brought the seeds home from Hawaii where it grows wild. a big one is about a 1/4in long.
the guy was drunk and bragging how he could eat any pepper it was funny to see.

----------


## hayshaker

hey batch i know about the crying thing cause one time i had an upper inner thigh cramp so i rubbed some 
capsastin cream on it but got some on my gems get my drift and balled like a baby darned neer.you could,nt wash it off it seemed
had to let it wear off. and then i found out the next day the high outdoor temps kick it back in.

----------


## Batch

My brother grew some jalapenos that were much hotter than usual. He had a guy that ate one and puked in the kitchen sink just a few seconds after eating the pepper. 

Worst I ever had from eating them was a guy at work offered me $20 if I would eat one pepper. This would have been in the late 80's or early 90's Trinidad was playing USA in the World Cup. I ate one scotch bonnet and then took a second one a dunked it in the curry sauce they make with them. My stomach was tore up for about an hour.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Just a side note.....

.....it's not just the really hot peppers will get you.

 I had the bright idea of making my own chili powder. I watched a video, where Alton Brown did it, so I used his recipe. You heat the dried chili's and cumin seeds in a pan, then grind them up. I was just going along thinking that toasted cumin smelled great, when I saw a little wisp of smoke. That's when it hit me. It was like getting pepper sprayed in the face. I couldn't get the windows open fast enough. I was coughing and gagging....tears running down my face. I was cussing myself and laughing at myself at the same time.

 Yeah.....now you tell me I should do that stuff outside!!! LOL

(The chili powder was pretty good, though.) Hahaha.

----------


## hayshaker

tdtw igotta laugh at that one cause i did the same thing ONCE lol using home grown habanero
i ran out of the house gaging and coughing i could,nt go back in for mabey a hour. been there done that.

oh i have a definitive book on chile identification called Peppers of the World9AN IDENTIFICATION GUIDE)
BY,DAVE DEWITT&PAUL,W,bOSLAND.
ANYONE SERIOUS ABOUT CHILIES SHOULD SEE THIS BOOK.
can be had on fleabay or amazon i,m sure.

----------


## hunter63

> Just a side note.....
> 
> .....it's not just the really hot peppers will get you.
> 
>  I had the bright idea of making my own chili powder. I watched a video, where Alton Brown did it, so I used his recipe. You heat the dried chili's and cumin seeds in a pan, then grind them up. I was just going along thinking that toasted cumin smelled great, when I saw a little wisp of smoke. That's when it hit me. It was like getting pepper sprayed in the face. I couldn't get the windows open fast enough. I was coughing and gagging....tears running down my face. I was cussing myself and laughing at myself at the same time.
> 
>  Yeah.....now you tell me I should do that stuff outside!!! LOL
> 
> (The chili powder was pretty good, though.) Hahaha.


Everyone has to do it once I guess.......>LOL

----------


## Enigma

The worst case of eating chilli for me was trying to eat a meat pie made locally from, 'The worlds Hottest chilli's". My god the indigestion was horrendous. I ate the pie, it was like having the hottest habanero's you've ever had x 10, with a touch of meat & pastry, to give the illusion of eating a pie. Never again, I honestly thought my stomcah and oesophagus was going to melt.

The shop that sells them makes clients sign a death waiver form, but if you finish the pie in 3 minutes, you get a free one. I only managed half the pie, before I gave up.  My wif and I like our chills, and do include Habs in stuff, but that pie was ridiculousy hot. It's some new variation of a Habanero but about 10 times hotter, apparently. (measured on the schoville scale)

----------

